# Too much exercise?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie played like that with our golden retriever, Fiona, at that age and was fine. Vets and breeders stress not to run a dog on hard ground or do strenuous hikes or agility until they are fully mature at 15-18 months old. But unstructured play time with other dogs should be fine. They do rest here and there when they need to. As long as Bowie has no other symptoms than being tired, I think he's normal.


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie played like that with our golden retriever, Fiona, at that age and was fine. Vets and breeders stress not to run a dog on hard ground or do strenuous hikes or agility until they are fully mature at 15-18 months old. But unstructured play time with other dogs should be fine. They do rest here and there when they need to. As long as Bowie has no other symptoms than being tired, I think he's normal.


Ok awesome, thank you!!

Sent from my Kogan Agora 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree with zooeysmom that he should be fine playing like that at seven months, although it is odd he's still tired. I sometimes worry that Abbey and Dolly play too hard but you can't wrap them in cotton.


----------



## illiyh (Feb 17, 2016)

Caddy said:


> I agree with zooeysmom that he should be fine playing like that at seven months, although it is odd he's still tired. I sometimes worry that Abbey and Dolly play too hard but you can't wrap them in cotton.


Yeah it has me a bit worried too but if it's normal to play like that than it could be growing pains. If he's not back to his usual crazy self in a few more days I'll call the vet. 

Sent from my Kogan Agora 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

You might be interested in visiting the Puppy Culture web site. There is an inexpensive book on dog fitness available in their shop with charts on exercise for various ages of puppyhood.

I thought I wasn't taking my puppy on long enough walks until reading a bit on the above web site. Surprisingly I may have been overdoing it. The print book will be on it's way to me tomorrow hopefully. There is also a digital version available on Amazon & maybe also at the above web site.


----------

